# Atco ACO.x



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

anyone have any insight to ATCO?
symbol aco.x

on the surface they look good with:
-low p/e
-increasing dividend
-diversified in electrical, gas and pipelines.

I sold half my superior plus at a year high and would like to divert the proceeds into a more longer term gas utility.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been looking into this for some time. 

I'm tempted to pull the trigger on this latest dip.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Just looking at ATCO again, and CU.
ATCO owns 52% of CU.
Which is 142k CU shares
ATCO only has 114k shares, so just based on CU it should trade at a 24% premium + the other businesses.

Last close was only a 19% premium. 

Unless you think the other divisions are huge cost drain.
Though looking at the balance sheets, it seems that the subsiduaries are included.
Does this mean that 100% of the CU values of assets and liabilities are included, even though there is only a 52% ownership stake?


----------



## baker3232$ (Mar 13, 2018)

daddybigbucks said:


> anyone have any insight to ATCO?
> symbol aco.x
> 
> on the surface they look good with:
> ...


I already have CU, and am considering buying Atco too, not sure if it a good idea, but the dividends are very good.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

baker3232$ said:


> I already have CU, and am considering buying Atco too, not sure if it a good idea, but the dividends are very good.


Exactly same approach  ... watching then closely for last week or two...
Also thinking about PPL, fundamentals worse than ACO-X, but much better yield


----------

